# Killer pedal butter churn



## texasdigger (Jun 19, 2012)

A customer has offered to sell this to me.  It is in working condition, has hand painted flowers, marked daisy with two other mfg. names as well.  Has anyone seen one like it?  Any idea of rarity?  The price she gave me is more than fair in my mind, and I want to learn a bit more before I purchase it.  The only thing it is missing are a couple pins that were lost in one of it's moves.  The churn looks to be about seven gallons to me.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 19, 2012)

Nice, the barrel looks good and tight considering the Texas heat. I bet you could still use it with a little reconditioning. 
 I'd want to know a bit more too. Who are the makers for one? I'd guess in the 1920-30 range but maybe into the 40's or slightly later for an area without electricity.


----------



## toddrandolph (Jun 19, 2012)

I see a lot of these, I have had several over the years, and they seem to go in the $50-150 range in Ohio, probably more in Texas. They are not by any means rare and are one of the more common churn types. This is a nice one in good shape and has the original base, so many seem to have a rebulit and obviously not original base.


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 19, 2012)

Hey Brad,

 Cool discovery. I cannot read the stencil, except for the word "Butter."

 Did'ya see this one? Here's another:




also 4 Sale.














Mason Memories.


----------



## texasdigger (Jun 19, 2012)

Not arguing your point at all you seem to know them a lot better than I do, but 50 to 100 seems very low for something so nice.  I could see it with a repop base, but in great condition it surprises me.  Again not trying to ruffle feathers it just surprises me.

 Surf I was in a hurry to make my next appt., but I am going to buy the churn tomorrow.  I will be paying a bit more than the price above for it, but I think it is worth it.  When I get my hands on it I will take quality pics of all the stenciling on the churn.  

 Thanks for your help guys!!

 Brad


----------



## texasdigger (Jun 19, 2012)

lower plate


----------



## texasdigger (Jun 19, 2012)

backside


----------



## texasdigger (Jun 19, 2012)

top


----------



## Bixel (Jun 19, 2012)

I have seen this particular churn before, and most antique dealers ask way more than they are worth. In my opinion, here in Canada they are worth about $200-$225, maybe more if you had one that was immaculate with a great, bold stencil that someone could put right in their home with no work on it.


----------



## botlguy (Jun 19, 2012)

I have seen these in antique stores with prices from $250 to $500. If I had seen one just a couple of years ago for $200 I would have bought it. I believe $200 is a very fair value.


----------



## logueb (Jun 20, 2012)

Took a while to make out the stenciling, but this appears to be a Wortman and Ward Daisy churn circa 1890's.  Valued up to  $500  (according to the web.)  Great find.


----------



## texasdigger (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks!  I looked at most of what was offered, and none were in the condition of this one.  Most were missing the metal cradle, and it had been rebuilt from wood.  Some were missing the top, some the barrel was in bad shape, and none had the lower mfg. stencil board.  I am going to clean the flower painting, Daisy stencil, and the Ward stencil with a light brush to make them more visible.  Set it up in my kitchen, and display it proudly.  

 Thanks guys!


----------



## botlguy (Jun 20, 2012)

Sorry to Piggy Back on this thread but thought some of you might like to see another style old churn.


----------



## botlguy (Jun 20, 2012)

This has been in our homes for about 20 years.


----------



## botlguy (Jun 20, 2012)

Purchased in Snohomish, Washington for $250 I think.


----------



## bostaurus (Jun 20, 2012)

Beautiful.  I would love to have one like that.


----------



## toddrandolph (Jun 20, 2012)

My price estimate is for NE Ohio, and I've seen numerous ones of these for sale. Antiques in general are cheap here, maybe as cheap as anywhere else in the country. It's a combination of a depressed economy, high density early settlement so there are lots of antiques around, and lack of interest.

 I like that Wapakoneta churn. I've seen those around before, but not anywhere near that good condition. 

 I also like churns. Here's a very unusual one that I just picked up at a yard sale for $20. I've never seen another of these. The red and blue paint is not very well done and i don't think original to the churn. They put 1896 in the blue color paint on the bottom so I know it's at least that old, and it is constructed with square cut nails.  There are no markings on it anywhere, but I suspect it might have been originally stenciled and then painted over. Anyone ever seen another of these?


----------

